# USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?



## eicke (9. September 2008)

*USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?*

Hallo! 
Da ich mein Laptop als Desktop Ersatz nutze und auch nen 5.1 System drüber betreiben möchte, brauche ich eine USB 5.1 Soundkarte! 
Da mein Laptop nur 2 Ports besitzt(Port 1 Aktiver USB Hub/Port 2 Externe HD)! Nun habe ich von einem Freund mir eine ausgeliehen von Trust! Dabei musste ich fest stellen dass diese nicht übern USB Hub läuft!

Ich wollte mir wahrscheinlich eine Creative X-FI 5.1 oder Creative Sound Blaster holen! 

Da man sonst nirgens findet, wollte ich mal fragen ob hier vielleicht jemand diese Karten besitz und übern USB Hub laufen lässt bzw es vielleicht mal kurz probieren könnte! 

schon danke 

mfg eicke


----------



## maki83 (9. September 2008)

*AW: USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?*

Wieso schliesst du die HD nicht über das Hub an und die USB-Soundkarte direkt?


----------



## Freaky22 (9. September 2008)

*AW: USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?*



			
				maki83 am 09.09.2008 13:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso schliesst du die HD nicht über das Hub an und die USB-Soundkarte direkt?


Glaube solche Geräte brauchen dann nen aktiven HUB... und keinen passiven..


----------



## eicke (9. September 2008)

*AW: USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?*

Naja wollte die HDD an nen eigenen USB Anschluss damit se auch die volle Banbreite nutzen kann! 
Mein aktiver 7er USB Hub ist recht und voll! Und denke mal das die HDD da nicht so viel Speed bekommt wie sie könnte! 
Und wenn es gute USB Soundkarten gibt die auch über nen aktiven Hub laufen wäre da ja super für mich!


----------



## maki83 (10. September 2008)

*AW: USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?*

Also meine externe HDD ist NUR Datenspeicher ... ist es wirklich so wichtig ob du jetzt 20 oder 30MB/s überträgst?

Du hast doch auf der externen HDD hoffentlich keine Programme installiert.

Für MP3 und Film reicht fast noch USB 1.1 Geschwindigkeit.

Eine andere Alternative wäre eine Erweiterung der USB Schnittstellen via PCMCIA wenn das dein Notebook mit macht:
http://www.amazon.de/PCMCIA-Karte-U...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1221034292&sr=1-1


----------



## uuodan (10. September 2008)

*AW: USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?*

Also ich will meine .mkvs mit annähernd 10GByte nicht mit 12MBit/s übertragen. Da ist mir mein QNAP-NDAS mit Gigabit-Ethernet wirklich lieber.


----------



## maki83 (10. September 2008)

*AW: USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?*



			
				uuodan am 10.09.2008 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich will meine .mkvs mit annähernd 10GByte nicht mit 12MBit/s übertragen. Da ist mir mein QNAP-NDAS mit Gigabit-Ethernet wirklich lieber.



Warum nicht?

also 12 Mbit/s heisst soviel wie 90 MB pro Minute, gut, das sind ideale Werte. In der Realität wird es ein bisschen weniger sein.

Ich selbst konvertiere alles mit x264 und ein Film in DVD quali bringts bei mir auf 1 Gig. bei 90 min Spieldauer, dann könnte ich in diesen 90min mit USB 1.1 ca. 8 Gig übertragen, das reicht doch locker für den Film aus.

Wenn du natürlich von SUPERDUPER HD-Filmen redest frage ich dich erstmal wo du die her hast. Es gibt zumindest noch keine anständigen, deutschen Sender die Material abliefern was das Prädikat HD verdient hat. Selbst auf Premiere HD kommt meistens nur hochskaliertes Zeugs.

Aber wir schweifen ab.


----------



## uuodan (10. September 2008)

*AW: USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?*



			
				maki83 am 10.09.2008 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> uuodan am 10.09.2008 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



12Mbit/s sind keine 90Mbyte/s - Wie kommt man auf sowas? 12MBit/s / 8Bit = 1,5MByte/s - und das ist wahrlich lahm. Die BlueRays habe ich hier liegen. Sowas kann man kaufen.


----------



## maki83 (10. September 2008)

*AW: USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?*



			
				uuodan am 10.09.2008 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> maki83 am 10.09.2008 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil:



> also 12 Mbit/s heisst soviel wie 90 MB pro Minute



90MB pro Minute = 90MB/min = 1.5MB/s = 5400MB/h ~ 47.3 TB/a  ... willstes noch in ns oder vielleicht Erdzeitaltern ausgedrückt haben?

Wenn du die Bluerays da liegen hast, warum als mkv auf der Platte?
Hat dein Rechner nicht genug zu tun? 
Und wenn auf Platte, warum 10 Gig? Geht das nicht kleiner?


----------



## eicke (10. September 2008)

*AW: USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?*

Was hat euer gestreite um die Geschwindigkeit mit dem Thema zu tun?!?

Investiert eure Zeit lieber in die suche auf eine Antwort! Fragt Freunde ob die vielleicht sonne externe Karte haben oder so


----------



## maki83 (10. September 2008)

*AW: USB Soundkarte über USB Hub!?*



			
				eicke am 10.09.2008 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat euer gestreite um die Geschwindigkeit mit dem Thema zu tun?!?
> 
> Investiert eure Zeit lieber in die suche auf eine Antwort! Fragt Freunde ob die vielleicht sonne externe Karte haben oder so



Stimmt, da war noch was *g*  

SORRY!

Aber wie gesagt, ich würd die HDD über ein HUB anschliessen und den so frei gewordenen USB-Steckplatz für das Headset nutzten.

Probier es doch mal spasseshalber aus und stopp die Zeit die die Festplatte zum Kopieren von 1 gig braucht. einmal direkt angeschlossen und einmal über HUB, würde mich echt interessieren.


----------

